# Changing VLC Preferences for OBS?



## Alex Dahlem (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello all!

Not sure, if this is the right place. I would like to change preferences for VLC sources, more exactly the prefered quality in input/codecs. Is there any way i can achieve this?

Background: I want to embed youtube streams as a source. It works already pretty good, but the quality is not optimal in any way. I found out when i set "prefered resolution" to Full HD, VLC standalone will play the stream in great quality. I want this behaviour for OBS. 

I am running OBS on Windows. Looking forward to your answers :)

Cheers!


----------



## Michael Lachmann (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello Alex,

as I asked in an other thread, I wish the same too.
To configure the VLC-plugin.
I want to embed a rtmp stream, it works with media source and VLC-plugin, but OBS decodes the stream on the CPU.
If I play the stream in VLC VLC uses the GPU for decoding.....

Michael


----------



## Tyr808 (Sep 3, 2022)

Sorry to necro such an old thread, but after searching around here and the wide web for half an hour I can't seem to find any solution for this. I'd also like to embed a YouTube playlist in OBS via VLC (previously used stream elements live but that plug-in is problematic, and their player bugs out hardware acceleration in OBS's browser for me).

The playlist loads HD in standard VLC which I can see has the preference by default to use the best possible, but it can also be forced to 1080p etc. Is there no way to open similar options in OBS somewhere?


----------

